# Jerky head motion



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

Hi my 20 week pullet developed a head jerk motion making it difficult to eat. (Missing most of the time) I'm helping her eat, but she has lost weight and feathers, I've also removed her from my flock. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Her name is Susie.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it might be a vitamin deficiency, but I really don't know. One of the more experienced folks will be along and can give you more advice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What Patty said. The first go to try is to up nutrition. Some peeps appear to have a problem efficiently utilizing the vitamins in their food. You can use Polyvisol without iron, a drop a day. There are chick vitamins you can get at the larger feed stores. 

Within a few days you should start seeing improvement.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

See if she can eat mush. Add water to the feed and wipe some on her beak.


----------

